# Justin S. Monschke 3rd SFG - KIA Iraq



## Alvitr (Oct 15, 2007)

*Sgt. 1st Class Justin S. Monschke*

The Department of Defense announced today the death of a soldier who was supporting Operation Iraqi Freedom. 

Sgt.1st Class Justin S. Monschke, 28, of Krum, Texas, died Oct 14 in Arab Jabour, Iraq, of wounds suffered when an improvised explosive device detonated near his unit while on patrol during combat operations.  He was assigned to 2nd Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne), Fort Bragg, N.C. 

RIP


----------



## AWP (Oct 15, 2007)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 15, 2007)

RIP SFC Monschke.


----------



## demo18c (Oct 15, 2007)

NOUS DEFIOUNS...... so close to going home.....


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 15, 2007)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## USASOC News (Oct 15, 2007)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Oct.15, 2007) — An Army Special Forces Soldier was killed Oct. 14 as a result of an improvised explosive device strike while conducting a combat operation in the south Baghdad region of Arab Jabour, Iraq.  Sgt. 1st Class Justin S. Monschke, 28, was fatally wounded when he encountered an IED in the course of conducting a dismounted movement to a suspected enemy position.  He was a Special Forces Operational Detachment-Alpha team weapons sergeant assigned to Company B, 2nd Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne) at Fort Bragg, N.C.

More...


----------



## Snaquebite (Oct 15, 2007)

*Rest in Peace Brother*


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 15, 2007)

Rest Peacefully,

And thank you for everything.


----------



## tova (Oct 15, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 16, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 16, 2007)

RIP, Brother, your job is done. DOL


----------



## x SF med (Oct 16, 2007)

Would a MOD please move this to "Fallen Special Operators" and merge it with the thread already there?

since my superpowers were voted away, I no longer have the mojo...


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 16, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 16, 2007)

RIP Sgt. Monschke. My thoughts and prayers out to the members of 3rd SFG who served with him, and to the members of his family and friends back at home.

Thank you for your service and your sacrifice...


----------



## tova (Oct 16, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Jacobman (Oct 16, 2007)

RIP, prayers to family.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 16, 2007)

RIP Warrior.

Thank you.


----------



## elle (Oct 16, 2007)

Rest In Peace.  Prayers to his family, friends and many Brothers.


----------



## BS502 (Oct 16, 2007)

Rest in Peace Warrior.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Oct 16, 2007)

RIP Brother. Prayers out to the family.


----------

